# Ice-ban!



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm curios, I'm a new member to plowsite but not to the industry. I've seen a lot of talk about Magic liquids but not much about ICE-BAN, Why? I use ICE-BAN and love it! I use it to pre-wet my salt as it hits my spinner and as an anti-icing pre storm application. I have put in the time and played with it in almost every configuration I could come up with. Including spraying it in the beds of dump trucks to keep their material from freezing to their beds, on side walks as anti-icing "applied before storm arrival", as well as on parking areas in the same manor, to name a few. I absolutely love the stuff, and it has struck me as odd that I don't seem to see much on this site about it.


----------



## studebaker48 (Sep 4, 2009)

kpmsnow;819706 said:


> I'm curios, I'm a new member to plowsite but not to the industry. I've seen a lot of talk about Magic liquids but not much about ICE-BAN, Why? I use ICE-BAN and love it! I use it to pre-wet my salt as it hits my spinner and as an anti-icing pre storm application. I have put in the time and played with it in almost every configuration I could come up with. Including spraying it in the beds of dump trucks to keep their material from freezing to their beds, on side walks as anti-icing "applied before storm arrival", as well as on parking areas in the same manor, to name a few. I absolutely love the stuff, and it has struck me as odd that I don't seem to see much on this site about it.


ice ban is a good product i have used it too. it is just too expensive to get where i am at. do you or anyone else know of any distributors near columbus,ohio i would use it if i could get the right priceussmileyflag


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

I was looking at it this year for pre treating. do you buy it bulk ? what rates do you spray at and what type of tips do you use ?


----------



## studebaker48 (Sep 4, 2009)

rblake;819787 said:


> I was looking at it this year for pre treating. do you buy it bulk ? what rates do you spray at and what type of tips do you use ?


I buy magic salt in columbus that is treated and i treat my own. you use 7-9 gallons a ton on ice ban and magic salt.have you used magic before it is a little cheaper in our area to works really good if not better.


----------



## dee (Dec 13, 2007)

We love IceBan! We have been able to buy in bulk in NH, we have 2 1000 gal tanks. Use it to pretreat walks, roads and parking areas most every storm. Also have our salt pretreated with it. We use a variety of spray rigs with teejet nozzles. I'd be happy to give more specifics to anyone who is interested.


----------



## GLS1 (Oct 6, 2008)

I understand magic and ice ban are different, but is one better or more economical than the other. Does ice ban have a pungent odor or brown color effects. thanks


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

GLS1;820003 said:


> I understand magic and ice ban are different, but is one better or more economical than the other. Does ice ban have a pungent odor or brown color effects. thanks


That's like asking which is better - Coke or Pepsi?

How are they different? That might answer your question.


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

ICE-BAN 305 has what i would call a slite odor and has a light brown tinge. It's lighter in color then watered down ice tea. ICE-BAN 200 which is best used as prewetting or for highway use as anti-icing is more concentrated and does have more of an odor and is darker in color. I use 305 as anti-icing on parking lots and it works fantastic. I also use 305 as prewet and it works great for that too.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

I have not gotten a price this year, but i think it was around $1.80 per gallon at 4,000 gallons. Last year i tried a well brine material which was crap. I know that there has to be reputable companies out there that sell well brine and it is quite cheaper. 

Is the ice ban worth the extra costs? I am familiar with sugar beet products and very impressed with what they can do. Ice ban being a corn based product, does it work as well as the sugar beet products ?


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

I will honestly say I have never had any experience with the sugar beet stuff. I however do have # company's that work with me, that after seeing my lots switched to ICE-BAN and claim that they have way less problems with ICE-BAN. They tell me that ICE-BAN isn't't nearly as sticky. Doesn't't gum things up like they claim the beet juice did. They where and are still very happy with the switch. In-fact we just put in a 10'000 gal system and moved our 6'000 gal system to a rented area for a remote hub. Used properly the stuff works extremely well. But it is not for the weekend warrior. It does take some knowledge and some practise to really see the true benefits.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

who do you buy it from ? have you ever tried a natural well brine ?


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

I buy direct from the producer. I don't use well brine because of the variance in percentages of the mixture. I feel that if they can't guarantee me consistent levels in there product, the question arises how can I be sure I will get consistent results. Having a consistent product is the first step for me to getting consistent results. It also allows me to become more precise with my application rates which helps increase my margins.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

kpmsnow;821545 said:


> I buy direct from the producer. .


Sears Petroleum?


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm sorry what I should have said was "local producer". The products all show up to them in raw forms and they mix them to form ICE-BAN's products. I'm not that far up the food chain. :laughing:


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've had little bit of experience with all of the above products, including Mike's.  Used a gallon or 2 of each and every one of them.

If you want info, you can PM me and I will be happy to tell you my experiences but in regards to this aspect of S&I management I am no longer giving my experiences away for the public to see. They can learn the same way I did.


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

*ice ban distributors*

Does anyone know of a distributor for ice ban in illinois or indiana?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

readysnowplow;899473 said:


> Does anyone know of a distributor for ice ban in illinois or indiana?


inquiry regarding IceBan
regional Manager for Scotwood Industries
cell 314-566-4153 can answer your questions
Happened to have it saved in an email from when I called earlier this season
I know of it, but nothing about it, and it doesnt seem to be used around here that I know of.


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

Kubota 8540;899626 said:


> inquiry regarding IceBan
> regional Manager for Scotwood Industries
> cell 314-566-4153 can answer your questions
> Happened to have it saved in an email from when I called earlier this season


Just click on the brunk&ajp link on this site they are the supplier for indiana, illinois, ohio, and a couple other states. Ask for deb and tell her Tyson refered you. Either her or Tracy will take care of all your needs. Unless you are in my area then they will refer you to me.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

kpmsnow;899644 said:


> Just click on the brunk&ajp link on this site they are the supplier for indiana, illinois, ohio, and a couple other states. Ask for deb and tell her Tyson refered you. Either her or Tracy will take care of all your needs. Unless you are in my area then they will refer you to me.


I'm forever curious about different Ice melt liquids. But it would be nice to be able to try a small amount before buying 100's or 1000's of gallons. Either it works and I like it and then buy lots of it or I dont like the results and say no thanks. Seems to me that if someone is so confident in their product they would almost insist you try it. Unfortunately it just doesn't happen that way anymore.


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

I can facilitate demo's and product samples for anybody that is seriously interested through AJP. Again link is on PS just tell Deb that Tyson sent you from PS and Either they will directly take care of it or they will hook you up with your local dealer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

readysnowplow;899473 said:


> Does anyone know of a distributor for ice ban in illinois or indiana?


Gotta plow, I'll get back to you later in the AM.


----------

